# Two Lynx Have a Standoff in Maine



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2017)

Very cool for these folks to see this and record it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes it is but you wouldn't catch me getting out of the car to do that..lol..those lynx are wild.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

I know Ruthanne, I might open my door, but probably wouldn't be stepping outside the car.


----------

